# WTB - Two- Person IK



## RiverRiverRiver

Hello,

I am on the look out for a used two person inflatable kayak to surprise my wife with for her birthday (she doesn't use MountainBuzz). I don't have any particular brand loyalties as this would be the first IK of our fleet. Located in SLC and willing to make a few hours drive in any direction.

Cheers,

River^3


----------



## AbnMike

I have a Tomcat Tandem IK posted here


----------



## Randaddy

Are you sure you're ready to give up on your marriage? Might as well look for a lawyer while you're paddle shopping...


----------



## BGillespie

I have a Trib tomcat 2 in lime at my shop, paddled once on Weber, customer is asking $950., and a lime Tomcat 1, also paddled once on Weber, asking $750.

Edit: And I'm a lawyer, so I can help with divorce too. Buy both and get a discount on divorce?


----------



## Randaddy

I think you've found a new niche. Sell double duckies at cost and get divorce cases later!


----------



## co_bjread

This is funny...so, I was reading it to my wife, who was like, "what, it worked for us," and I reminded her that while we have 2 tandem duckies (not for sale), we don't paddle them together. I then reminder her of how many times we have shared a tandem... once... and she remembered just how badly she disliked me for it. We have separate boats now, and escaped with our marriage intact.

Do your marriage a favor, and get 2 solo boats, you'll both enjoy it more.


----------



## co_bjread

And then I thought about my sister and her husband... he has taken her kayaking in a tandem kayak exactly 2 times. They are still married, but she won't get in a kayak with him again, unless, maybe on a lake... but rivers are right out.

Oops


----------

